# Anyone plays Mmorpgs?



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

so, i'm curious to know. does anyone here play mmorpgs?
if so which ones?
Do you play guild wars 2? 
I've been playing for a while now ever since the first one came out long ago. i'm just curious~


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Dragon Nest EU, playing since Closed Beta.
I have Guild Wars 2 acc, but I quit it months ago.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Interesting. Why is that? =O 
did you hear about the festival occurring?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I was dissapointed with skills, the whole weapon switch style was not for me. Relying on ranged attacks all the time kinda sucked too. Last time I played was Halloween. What's happening in there now?


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I havn't played one for a few months. Past few that have came out have been a bit disappointing. I've been sticking to co-op games, moba's and sandbox style games here recently. 

I am looking forward to one called Wildstar though, should check it out. It won't be for a bit but I think that'll be one that i'll play, looks promising.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> I havn't played one for a few months. Past few that have came out have been a bit disappointing. I've been sticking to co-op games, moba's and sandbox style games here recently.
> 
> I am looking forward to one called Wildstar though, should check it out. It won't be for a bit but I think that'll be one that i'll play, looks promising.


Looks fun !


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm trying to get up the motivation to play EVE Online again. I used to play it quite a bit.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Not anymore, a few years back I was huge into WoW though.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> I was dissapointed with skills, the whole weapon switch style was not for me. Relying on ranged attacks all the time kinda sucked too. Last time I played was Halloween. What's happening in there now?


There is a large event happening now like in the old guild wars one game. i don't mind the skill set but it would've been nice to add more body type options and so on. i started missing the old questing system too for some reason. If you want to look it up the event is called Dragon bash.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Jig210 said:


> I havn't played one for a few months. Past few that have came out have been a bit disappointing. I've been sticking to co-op games, moba's and sandbox style games here recently.
> 
> I am looking forward to one called Wildstar though, should check it out. It won't be for a bit but I think that'll be one that i'll play, looks promising.


I've heard of this one but i've forgotten what's it's mainly about. i'll look into it. I've been beta testing dragon's prophet which i found entertaining for a while. but couldn't really enjoy it thanks to my graphic cards =l


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Out of the Ashes said:


> I'm trying to get up the motivation to play EVE Online again. I used to play it quite a bit.


You should join back into a game you liked. If not, you can always search of new ones that you haven't tried. =)


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Notus said:


> Not anymore, a few years back I was huge into WoW though.


Ah, any chances on trying another one? or just quitting it all together?


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

LonelyArtist said:


> You should join back into a game you liked. If not, you can always search of new ones that you haven't tried. =)


I was just watching the new trailer and I'll definitely use the free trial and see how it goes.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

LonelyArtist said:


> Ah, any chances on trying another one? or just quitting it all together?


I'm not really sure, a friend of mine is trying to get me to play Maginobi with him and his gf, I think it looks interesting, I might give it a chance but I'm afraid of getting sucked into an MMORPG again.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Notus said:


> I'm not really sure, a friend of mine is trying to get me to play Maginobi with him and his gf, I think it looks interesting, I might give it a chance but I'm afraid of getting sucked into an MMORPG again.


Ah, you can try to control the time you play. unless there was more to the story. =O

I've tried mabinogi a long time ago. it was alright since it's a bit old. Vindictus is the prequel to it. If you enjoy it you shouldn't just drop it but instead control the amount you play. I do it as much as possible, though i do admit games can bring an addiction.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

LonelyArtist said:


> Ah, you can try to control the time you play. unless there was more to the story. =O
> 
> I've tried mabinogi a long time ago. it was alright since it's a bit old. Vindictus is the prequel to it. If you enjoy it you shouldn't just drop it but instead control the amount you play. I do it as much as possible, though i do admit *games can bring an addiction*.


That's such an understatement right there lol , I've never heard of Vindictus before I'll have to wiki that. I don't know if I could get addicted to a video game again though, WoW was pretty fun, I'd like to see a MMORPG that could top that...


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Notus said:


> That's such an understatement right there lol , I've never heard of Vindictus before I'll have to wiki that. I don't know if I could get addicted to a video game again though, WoW was pretty fun, I'd like to see a MMORPG that could top that...


lol i don't stay on one game but i have met a person well addicted to league of legends to the point where he forgot about his friends. He pretty much went off insulting me and many others as he ditched us for his other gaming buds who in return tells him he sucks. i've played league before with him and honestly, he wasn't much of a team player.

i thought many have since it's a popular action rpg. Though i didn't play much, i met someone there that i'm really close to =) I don't know how much it's changed but i do know they added two new characters to pick from.

Wow, had its time for fun, but i suppose they are other games that i've played that are good. One game i'm really looking forward to is Blade and Soul.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Aion and Rift at the moment 
I'm also looking forward to Blade and Soul, Phantasy Star Online 2, WildStar and Elder Scrolls Online..

Dayum, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I played a sorc and chanter on Aion but only before their major expansions. Looking forward to trying Destiny. Last MMO was Tera, which was pretty gorgeous, great concept, but flawed execution.

I miss my slayer 









I used to play Lineage II as well. I suck at pvp but there's something about it that I really like; I can't play an MMO that doesn't have it. I have fond memories of clan/guild pvp and sieges, they helped me get my fix of social interaction and laughter at very difficult times in my life.


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Haven't been on guildwars2 for a while. Dragon bash looks interesting.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Aion was pretty good but the leveling system through it off for me. I stopped aroun 30s-40s, I've tried tera but my laptop didnt like it much, due to the amount of space it took up. i have a small alienware laptop. >.<

blade and soul is amazing, i've beta tested the korean version. it was smooth and detailed. it's something about that game that just put a smile on my face as i went jumping around from quest to quest.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

SketchyA said:


> Haven't been on guildwars2 for a while. Dragon bash looks interesting.


Indeed. it is =D 
i hope they bring back the old ways of partying. they said there was gonna be a dragon floating around as the festival went on.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Crystalline said:


> I played a sorc and chanter on Aion but only before their major expansions. Looking forward to trying Destiny. Last MMO was Tera, which was pretty gorgeous, great concept, but flawed execution.
> 
> I miss my slayer
> 
> I used to play Lineage II as well. I suck at pvp but there's something about it that I really like; I can't play an MMO that doesn't have it. I have fond memories of clan/guild pvp and sieges, they helped me get my fix of social interaction and laughter at very difficult times in my life.


Lvling up was the best part of tera and running through the dungeons the first few times. After that it got old though. Game was pretty fun, Havn't tried it since it went free to play though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I used to go on wow but its cost and all raids being late night and requiring voice chat put me off.


----------



## couponbook (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you wanna play Hounds online netmarble and new korean games with me? Send me pm Skype - couponbook (id = kforice).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to playing Rift, which will be free-to-play starting the 12th.

And I'll probably start Marvel Heroes tomorrow.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Looking forward to playing Rift, which will be free-to-play starting the 12th.
> 
> And I'll probably start Marvel Heroes tomorrow.


 I HAVE RIFT. LETS GO. ALL I DO IS QUEUE FOR THE PVP THO CUZ I DUMB.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Looking forward to playing Rift, which will be free-to-play starting the 12th.
> 
> And I'll probably start Marvel Heroes tomorrow.


I've tried rift before but sadly got turned off from it cause i lacked people to adventure with. but it was ok =)


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Playing Guild Wars 2 at the moment


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i am lacking a gaming computer at the moment but when I get it back and an internet connection, I will be playing rift  (check out raptr for rift + expansion + 30d game time)
i tried aion but it was too boring and grindy, I can see why it failed it as a p2p game.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Looking forward to playing Rift, which will be free-to-play starting the 12th.


Whaaaat? How have I not heard of this until now!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

mfd said:


> Whaaaat? How have I not heard of this until now!


 if you act fast, take advantage of the raptr promotion. its like a $50 value if you would buy what you missed in the cash shop. If you played rift before, just get it to get the SL souls. Their f2p model is very generous and they are banking on the key idea that if your friends are playing, so will you! (One of the reasons why WoW got so popular)


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

gorbulas said:


> if you act fast, take advantage of the raptr promotion. its like a $50 value if you would buy what you missed in the cash shop.


Nice, thanks for the heads up! I never bought Rift because of the subscription, but I had played it's beta and the trial a few times.

Working on getting my Raptr hours up to snag the free copy now


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

gorbulas said:


> i tried aion but it was too boring and grindy, I can see why it failed it as a p2p game.


Yeah, it was terrible past a certain equipment level. I kept one char at the 25-34 level range and twinked him to hunt gankers, was pretty much all I did the last month I remained on the game.

Anyone seen Bless or Black Desert yet? I like Blade and Soul's style but NCsoft's awful support during the time I played Aion has turned me off their company. One of the reasons I wanted Tera to succeed was that Enmasse had customer support that at times bordered on amazing.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Flamrazzle said:


> Playing Guild Wars 2 at the moment


Nice in what server?


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

Crystalline said:


> Yeah, it was terrible past a certain equipment level. I kept one char at the 25-34 level range and twinked him to hunt gankers, was pretty much all I did the last month I remained on the game.
> 
> Anyone seen Bless or Black Desert yet? I like Blade and Soul's style but NCsoft's awful support during the time I played Aion has turned me off their company. One of the reasons I wanted Tera to succeed was that Enmasse had customer support that at times bordered on amazing.


Really? I remember they helped me with my guild wars account quite quickly. It could've been as time went by.. or does the studio makes a difference?

I've heard of black desert but i don't remember what's it about. i might look it up.

I played tera but was turned off due to lack of friends and help with group missions. =l it kinda bothered me... but the game was nice.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

LonelyArtist said:


> Really? I remember they helped me with my guild wars account quite quickly. It could've been as time went by.. or does the studio makes a difference?
> 
> I've heard of black desert but i don't remember what's it about. i might look it up.
> 
> I played tera but was turned off due to lack of friends and help with group missions. =l it kinda bothered me... but the game was nice.


It's possible GW support was done by a different staff. My account was banned twice for no reason and only restored after a lot of wrangling with customer service. (I don't know why it was the second time, only that I hadn't logged in a long time)


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I used to be really big into WoW, even went hardcore while I was suffering depression.

We raided and cleared Ice Crown Citadel weekly, back when that was the top stuff to do. Best warlock in the guild. Can't get more nerdy than that.
I'm not going back though, I'm worried It'll mess with my current life.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh **** Aion was such a grind. I dont think I ever hit 40. I heard theyre introducing new classes to it as well but **** all that. atm im only playin gw2.


----------



## FluttershyPony (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm a pretty big nerd when it comes to MMORPGs. My very first one was FFXI and I played that for about 6 years (which I now regret -.-). I am now playing GW2 and I love it!! It's very casual and has a great community. I've actually gotten myself involved with some of the roleplaying on there, and I'm working on a legendary as well. 

I will be playing more FFXIV beta once we can play our old charas. Not sure how that will go, since I've gotten kind of tired of the normal "grind." I'm also looking forward to Blade and Soul whenever that comes out...


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I've played WoW, RS, GW2, Rift (Beta only), Tera (Crystalline suggested it about a year ago), Flyff, Rappelz, City of Heroes/Villians (RIP), Starwars Galaxies(Pre-CU), Cabal, Eudemons, and I'm sure there were others that I just forgot.

The only ones I actually enjoyed and got decently far in were WoW, RS, Starwars Galaxies, and Flyff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I tried Tera, starwars the old republic, dungeon and dragons, lord of the rings online and Dc universe online but theyre not fun to me. It's like they are all the same games with different themes. DC was kind of fun for a while if only for the awesome character creation. And i must give props to starwars for fully voiced quests. That really helped the immersion. Too bad the game was so bland.

The only mmo i enjoy is Eve online and Path of exile(not sure about it being an mmo)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I played a bit of the FireFall beta and it was alright. Open beta is in July apparently so ill probably play that or Rift/GW2 depending on what the GF wants to play next. I actually also want to try Wildstar and Blade & Soul. 

I quit Tera pretty quick. I felt the combat was way too slow, idk. D:


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Logan X said:


> Path of exile(not sure about it being an mmo)


 IMO, it's not an MMO but its still fun  I like that game as well.

I know they want to make the game great and right before official release but they changed Firefalls direction at least once during closed beta (some consider it open beta because its so easy to get a key). It was boring the last time I played, the multiplayer queue was broken so only one map was being played at a time and thumping (its really farming) is rather dull and I don't consider it fun.


----------

